# Mounting



## gender bombs (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey, I just printed like 6 pictures, and my teacher told us to get them mounted. I was just wondering where I could go to do this.


----------



## KevinR (Mar 9, 2006)

You can use mounting paper and an iron, or use photo corners. The mounting paper is pretty permanent. You would get some 2 or 4 ply mounint board and the paper.


----------



## gender bombs (Mar 9, 2006)

Okay, and just another question...Since my photo class ends next week and I will not have a darkroom available for quite some time, are there any labs that can develop and print Kodak TX or any black and white film? I'm asking this bec ause I know that local pharmacies and one hour photo places only use C-41 processing.


----------



## DestinDave (Mar 9, 2006)

Any professional lab can do your B&W for you.  Even the 1-hour places can send it off for you and have it back in 2-3 days.  As for mounting, hobby&craft stores will carry foam-core board and spray adhesives and X-acto knives.  Very easy to mount your own prints.  They will probably also carry a selection of mat to finish the look.  Good luck


----------



## gender bombs (Mar 9, 2006)

Thank you all.


----------



## fdi (Mar 14, 2006)

I have put together a significant amount of information about photo picture mounting for picture frames and matting here.


----------



## gender bombs (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## gender bombs (Mar 17, 2006)

Okay, so I am STILL trying to find a pro lab that will develop and print for me. I was just curious though, when they do it for you, how do they do it. Do they show you a contact sheet and then you decide which you'd like to print, do they print them all 4x6? What's the deal here?


----------



## DestinDave (Mar 18, 2006)

You should be able to tell them beforehand what you want.  I usually just get my negatives with a contact sheet and a CD with digital images.  I have a light table also and I used to only get negatives - then look at them with a loupe.  If I had something I wanted a larger print of then I'd go back.


----------



## gender bombs (Mar 18, 2006)

I think I may just do that, thanks.


----------



## gender bombs (Mar 22, 2006)

After reading all of that info on the site that was recomended, I still don't quite understand how to mount my photographs. I bought 7 sheets (16x20) of mounting boards. My photo(s) are about 8x10. All I need guidance on is how to cut the sheets and what not. If anyone can explain this, that'd be awesome. Thanks.


----------



## gender bombs (Mar 23, 2006)

Nevermind, I stayed after with my media teacher today and did it all


----------

